# Canvas Prints in the Store



## JBroida (Nov 7, 2012)

We're about to put a bunch of canvas prints up for sale in the store and on the website... they are pictures i took while traveling/training in Japan. The canvas prints measure 16x20 in. Here's a photo for relative size (and a sample of one of the canvas prints). They are going to be selling for $85 this time.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 7, 2012)

some quick instagram pics of the canvas prints in the store right now...

These are most of the canvas prints we have in the store right now... they are $85 each. Send an e-mail to Japanese Knife Imports if you are interested... [email protected]


----------



## markenki (Nov 8, 2012)

Those look great. I like the last one in particular. If I didn't already have too many things to hang on my walls I would be all over this.


----------



## mpukas (Nov 8, 2012)

Love them!


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 10, 2012)

> *Only the canvas print pictured is for sale. It does not come with anything else pictured (i.e. knife, pottery, *my wife*, etc.).



:lol2:


----------



## JBroida (Nov 10, 2012)

alright... they are up on the website finally
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/other-items/canvas-prints.html

The Canvas Prints are photos I have taken on our annual trips. They measure 16in x 20in and are 1 3/8in deep. The image wraps around the sides of the print. These images (and others) hang on our walls here at the Japanese Knife Imports Store. We hope you enjoy these.

*If you see an image on our site or would like to order a print of something that is out of stock, please contact us at [email protected]
*Only the canvas print pictured is for sale. *It does not come with anything else pictured (i.e. knife, pottery, my wife, etc.).


----------



## schanop (Nov 10, 2012)

JBroida said:


> *Only the canvas print pictured is for sale. *It does not come with anything else pictured (i.e. knife, pottery, my wife, etc.).



:lol: uttahere:


----------



## steeley (Nov 11, 2012)

I think the picture you took of the picture with Sara in front of the case is very nice submission to a magazine and article about JKI.


----------



## hax9215 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Only the canvas print pictured is for sale. *It does not come with anything else pictured (i.e. knife, pottery, my wife, etc.).

:rofl2:

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!  ... Shift+R improves the quality of this image. CTRL+F5 reloads the whole page.


----------

